# Gleichmäßig proportionierte gebogene Linien?



## Tomskee (8. September 2001)

Hallo!

Ich bin noch ein ziemlicher Newbie was Photoshop angeht und ich muss wissen wie man so ca. 8 px breite weisse Linien ziehen kann, die dann zwischendurch leicht gebogen sind oder auch abzweigen usw.

Ist schwer zu beschreiben ;-) Guckt euch einen Stadtplan an, die weissen Straßen sind genau das was ich meine. Wenn ich mit der Hand Linien zeichne wirken die danach nicht gerade proportioniert. 

Wer kann mir helfen?

danke
Tomskee


----------



## ghaleon (8. September 2001)

benutz das pen tool


----------



## .v|AR|i. (8. September 2001)

...oder zieh mal ne gerade linie, dann unter Filter > Verzerrungsfilter > Schwingungen... spiele damit ein bischen rum.


----------



## L-Boogie (10. September 2001)

Sowas machste am besten in einem Vektorproggie. Freehand oder Illustrator.Je nachdem was die am ehesten liegt. Mit denen hast du beim erstellen von Karten die beste Kontrolle und Qualität.

Jens


----------

